# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری > حرفه ای: ساخت انجین (هرچند تکراری )!  :-(

## agep110

عرض سلام دارم خدمت همه ی برنامه نویسان عزیز! :ناراحت: 
دوستان عزیز شاید این  تاپیک تکراری باشه(مطمعنا تکراری!)  :ناراحت:  ولی شما به بزرگی خودتون ببخشید.
دیگه از گشتن خسته شدم از هرکی می پرسی یا ناامیدت میکنه یا جواب سر بالا میده.حالا قبول دارم که واقعا وقت زیادی می خواد و تلاش زیاد ولی به قول یکی از دوستان حاضرم نصف عمرم و بدم ولی به اون چیزی که می خوام برسم(شوخی  :لبخند گشاده!: ) و قطعا هیچ چیزی بدون تلاش بدست نمیاید....از شما دوستان عزیز خواهش میکنم به من کمک کنید.(بابا برو سر اصل مطلب دیگه ااااا...).باشه باشه  :لبخند گشاده!: 
دوستان از شما می خوام که به من بگید که باید از کجا ساخت انجین رو شروع کنم! بابا باور کنید دستم به استفاده از این انجین های خارجی نمیره میرم دوباره بر میگردم دست خودم نیست البته نه اینکه بلد نیستم ولی تا کی می خوایم وابسته باشیم باور کنید وقتی از یکی از دوستان شنیدم که موتور سیمرغ رو ساختن واقعا
خوشحال شدم.(حالا زیاد در موردش نمیدونم)
خلاصه از شما دوستان می خواهم که بنده رو راهنمایی کنید که چه کنم.



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
موفقیت ، یک درصد نبوغ ، *99* درصد عرق ریختن.

----------


## pswin.pooya

> موتور سیمرغ


سيمرغ اديتور هست موتور kge ( kochol game engine) هست:
http://www.ohloh.net/p/kge
http://kge3d.org/

بارها جواب اين سوال داده شده. به نظر من اول از همه بهتره كه درست سرچ كني

----------


## agep110

> چرا نام کاربریتو عوض می کنی


نه بابا نام کاربریمو عوض نکردم :متعجب:  من تازه دو روزه با سایت شما آشنا شدم.
امروزم ثبت نام کردم. :خیلی عصبانی: 
orache کیه؟!!!! :خیلی عصبانی: 
متاسفانه خصلت ما ایرانی ها همینه وافعا متاسفم . بنده به امید گرفتن یه جواب درست این پست رو زدم  وگرنه انگیزم از تغییر نام کاربری چی میتونه باشه ها... :ناراحت: 




> بارها جواب اين سوال داده شده. به نظر من اول از همه بهتره كه درست سرچ كني


میدونم دوست عزیز ولی همیشه هم ناقص بوده و به جایی نرسیده

----------


## agep110

ممنون از راهنمایی تون عالی بود عالی.  :ناراحت: 
دوستان عزیز من ++c رو بلدم ولی نمی دونم از کجا شروع کنم

----------


## agep110

واقعا معذرت می خوام اگه....
خوب من KGE رو دانلود کردم خوب حالا باید چیکار کنم؟خواهش می کنم جواب بدین  :لبخند:

----------


## amin1softco

خوب می تونی یک نگاهی به کداش بندازی ببینی چی به کجاست یا ویکی را مطالعه کنی ببینی چی نوشته داخلش یا ...
در مهندسی نرم افزار یک چیزی هست به نام امکان سنجی ببین دوست عزیز شما قرار است محصولی تولید کنید که بهش میگن انجین که وظایفی شبیه و شامل رندر کردن دوبعدی و سه بعدی , سیستم فیزیک و تشخیص بر خورد سیستم اسکریپت نویسی مستقل , هوش مصنوعی , چند نخی و گراف صحنه و صدا و از این داستانا داره و شما هم فقط یک انگیزه خوب الان داری که حاضری جونت را هم بدی ولی نوشتن انجین به صورت انفرادی نشدنی نیست ولی وقتی هم ایجاد بشود یک محصول خارق العاده ی ملی که به قول خودتون دست و دلتم بره ازش استفاده کنی در نمی آد بعدشم آدم باید روی چیزی سرمایه گذاری کنه که سود داشته باشه البته اگر هدف ایجاد یک انجین برای اهداف ملی است بهتر متخصصین اون ملت در تولید اون محصول همگی شرکت داشته باشند . نه اینکه انفرادی باشه .
من توصیه می کنم شما برید با یکی از مسئولین صحبت کنید برای یکپارچه کردن توسعه دهندگان گیم ایران که بیاند وسط و اون مسئولین درست حمایت کنند و هر کسی بخشی از این انجین را به عهده بگیره و خرد خرد یک محصول ملی و افتخار آفرین خلق کنند و کسی هم ضرر نکنه و همه خوشحال باشند که چیزی خلق کردند که یک گروه مسئول ساخت اون بوده و از هر نظر کامل است .

اما اگر دنبال این هستی که همینجوری یک تمرینی کرده باشی و کارت راه بیافته اون قضیه اش جداس که اونم بهتره به جای وقت تلف کردن در فروم بری 4 تا کتاب game engine programming بخونی که قبلش توصیه اکید دارم بری 4 تا برنامه با mfc یا win32 بنویسی تا دستت بیاد داری چیکار می کنی ....

----------


## agep110

> خوب می تونی یک نگاهی به کداش بندازی ببینی چی به کجاست یا ویکی را مطالعه کنی ببینی چی نوشته داخلش یا ...


از شما خیلی ممنون دوست عزیز.
من یه سری به سایت سیاوش زدم و نوشته بود که 5 سال طول کشیده که این ادیتور رو نوشتن(یه سوال انجین kge چند وقته ساخته شده و توسط کی؟) خدا رو شکر مشکل وقت ندارم .و دیگه اینکه اگه من بتونم یه ادیتور مثل یا حتی ضعیف تر از سورنا بسازم خدارو شکر میکنم حتی اگه دست و دلم نره که ازش استفاده کنم بازم خدا رو شکر ولیکن مسئله ساخت ادیتور یا انجین نیست مسئله اینه که بنده بتونم اطلاعاتی هرچند ناقص از ساخت انجین بدست بیارم و واقعا جز این چیزه دیگه ای هم نمی خوام.
الان اگه شما لطف کنید یه کتاب خوب که بتونم از اون شروع کنم رو معرفی کنید ممنونتون میشم. به امید روزی که فقط از انجین های خودمون استفاده کنیم(هی دلم پُره پُر...... :افسرده: )

----------


## amin1softco

تاجایی که من می دونم کوچول مدیر همین بخش داره روش کار می کنه که زیادم اهل چت نیست منم اطلاعات دقیق تری ندارم خودشون ایشالا جواب میدهند و منم چیز بیشتری نمی دونم .




> ولیکن مسئله ساخت ادیتور یا انجین نیست مسئله اینه که بنده بتونم اطلاعاتی  هرچند ناقص از ساخت انجین بدست بیارم و واقعا جز این چیزه دیگه ای هم نمی  خوام.


خوب عزیز دلم وقتی تو دکتر نیستی اینکه بدونی عمل قلب چطوری انجام می شه به چه کارت میاد ؟ نقل این بود که امام علی گفته بود هر کی هر سوالی داره از من بپرسه یکی پرسیده بود تعداد موهای سر من چندتاست ....




> الان اگه شما لطف کنید یه کتاب خوب که بتونم از اون شروع کنم رو معرفی کنید  ممنونتون میشم. به امید روزی که فقط از انجین های خودمون استفاده کنیم(هی  دلم پُره پُر......)


ولی کتاب برای شما که به قول خودت دنبالشی یکمی تو گوگل اسمشو سرچ کنی لینکش بدست میاد :
برای طراحی کلی انجین :


3D Game Engine Design, Second Edition: A Practical Approach to Real-Time Computer Graphics (The Morgan Kaufmann Series in Interactive 3D Technology) [Hardcover]
برای رندر :
 Tricks of the 3D Game Programming Gurus-Advanced 3D Graphics and Rasterization (Other Sams) [Paperback]
Andre LaMothe (Author) 

برای تشخیص برخورد و فیزیکم بیشتر انجین ها از کتابخانه آماده نویدیا استفاده می کنند ولی بازم می تونی برای هر قسمت رو نت سرچ کنی کتاب زیاد موجوده  و اینها بدرد  ساختن انجین می خوره برای ساخت ادیتور بهتره یکسری به سورس فروگ بزنید ادیتور های زیادی موجوده می تونید سورسشونو بخونید و دایکیومنتاشو چک کنید ...

----------


## pswin.pooya

ليست برنامه نويسها كه توي سايت سورنا هست اما اصليترين برنامه نويس موتور ، علي اكبر محمدي (يوزر kochol) هست كه موتور با تلاش شبانه روزي اون درست شده. براي نوشتن موتور هم هر چقدر بيشتر در هر مورد برنامه نويسي بدوني بهتره.

----------


## orache

ایشون من رو با شما اشتباه گرفتند من الان فهمیدم چجوری باید بسازم یه تیم کوچولو هم دارم البته غریبه نیستنا دوستامن من الان فقط موندم بین اینکه با kge کار کنم یا ogre نصب کردن اگری یه کمی سخته ولی الن فهمیدم تو کجاش میتونم ویندوز کامند پارامتر رو اجرا کنم ولی  کسی با kge کار نمیکنه که اگه مشکلی داشتم جوابمو بدن ولی الان برو تو فروم ogre اوفففف 1 سوال بپرسی تو 30 ثانیه جوابتو میدن نام کاربریم تو اونجا هم orache هست اگه میخای با ogre کار کنی بگو تا بهت بگم چیکار باید بکنی ولی میدونی که اونایی که بلدن از اگری استفاده کنن فقط میتونن ide رو لینک کنن ولی میتونی نصب کنیش مثل مثلا اینکه تو ویژوال استادیو بجای اینکه یه C++‎ applacation باز کنی میتونی یه پروژهی اگری باز کنی درست مثل xna 
در مورد يkge هم من با یکی از سازندهاش حرف زدم گفت تا اخر همین هفته یه اموزش فیلمی قرار میدم تو tutorial سایت kge پس منتظر باش

----------


## agep110

> ایشون من رو با شما اشتباه گرفتند


ممنونم دوست عزیز.




> کسی با kge کار نمیکنه که اگه مشکلی داشتم جوابمو بدن ولی الان برو تو فروم ogre اوفففف 1 سوال بپرسی تو 30 ثانیه جوابتو میدن نام کاربریم تو اونجا هم orache هست اگه میخای با ogre کار کنی بگو تا بهت بگم چیکار باید


دوست عزیز اگه در مورد ogre یه توضیحی بدی ممنون میشم. فکر کنم نسبت به انجین های دیگه منابع آموزشیش بیشتره؟

----------


## orache

ogre پاره کرده منابع اموزشی رو فقط خود سایتش کلی گذاشته . قدرت گرافیکیش خیلی بالاست و نسبت به بقیه ی گرافیک انجینا سخت تره البته ایرانی ها هم باهاش یه انجین ساختن ولی خوب از اب در نیومده بازی گرشاسب رو با همون ساختن . ولی بازی سیاووش که با  kge  ساخته شده بود البته مستقیما نه ها اون یه انجین باهاش ساختن بعدا بازی رو خیلی بهتر ار گرشاسپ شده 
این لینکی که بهت میدم مال سایت بازی سازه که ترجمه کرده بعضی جاها اگه برات مبهم بود بگو تا هت بگم راستی نرم افزار app wizard رو کشتم خودمو پیدا نکردم تا اینکه رفتم تو فروم ogre و از ادمین سایت گرفتم 
http://bazisaz.com/forum-7.html

----------


## agep110

خیلی ممنون دوست عزیز.
بعدا از اطلا عات شما استفاده خواهم کرد :چشمک:

----------


## pswin.pooya

> ولی  کسی با kge کار نمیکنه که اگه مشکلی داشتم جوابمو بدن


توسعه دهنده هاي kge همه ايراني هستن و اگر توي همين تالار سوال بپرسي 100% جوابتو ميدن.

در مورد Ogre بايد بگم كه ogre يه انجين گرافيكي هست و kge يه گيم انجين و توي مواردي مثل terrian موتور kge نسبت به ogre جولوتر هست. قبول دارم كه ogre هم برنامه نويسهاي خفن تري رو داره هم توي وسعت زيادي استفاده ميشه اما kge هم عقب نيست و ميشه باهاش گيم ساخت. ( بازي سياووش هم با همين انجين ساخته شد كه بهترين بازي سه بعدي سال انتخاب شد.)

----------


## orache

اره میدونم kge سال 1385 ساخته شده و از اگری بیشتر صابقه داره و بازی های ساخته شده باهاش گرافیکه خوبی دارن ولی ببین اگه جای من بودی چیکار میکردی ؟ موتور رو یک نفره که نمیشه ساخت حداقل باید 15 نفر با اون موتور اشنایی داشته باشن ولی متاسفانه نتونستم 1 نفر رو هم پیدا کنم که اصلا بدونه این kge چی هست  :گریه:   وگرنه دیوونه که نیستم بیام موتوری رو که یه ایرانی ساخته و راحت میشه مشکلات رو برطرف کرد ول کنم بیام موتور خارجی رو بچسبم اصلا نمیدونم ogre ترین سازی داره ؟

----------


## agep110

> اما اگر دنبال این هستی که همینجوری یک تمرینی کرده باشی و کارت راه بیافته اون قضیه اش جداس که اونم بهتره به جای وقت تلف کردن در فروم بری 4 تا کتاب game engine programming بخونی که قبلش توصیه اکید دارم بری 4 تا برنامه با mfc یا win32 بنویسی تا دستت بیاد داری چیکار می کنی ....


ببخشید دوست عزیز باز مزاحم شدم  :لبخند گشاده!:  برا ساخت ادیتور از کدوم روش بهتره که استفاده کنم؟!(win32 یا  MFC)

----------


## pswin.pooya

> اره میدونم kge سال 1385 ساخته شده و از اگری بیشتر صابقه داره و  بازی های ساخته شده باهاش گرافیکه خوبی دارن ولی ببین اگه جای من بودی  چیکار میکردی ؟ موتور رو یک نفره که نمیشه ساخت حداقل باید 15 نفر با اون  موتور اشنایی داشته باشن ولی متاسفانه نتونستم 1 نفر رو هم پیدا کنم که  اصلا بدونه این kge چی هست    وگرنه دیوونه که نیستم بیام موتوری رو که یه ایرانی ساخته و راحت میشه  مشکلات رو برطرف کرد ول کنم بیام موتور خارجی رو بچسبم اصلا نمیدونم ogre  ترین سازی داره ؟


آخه بستگي داره اون نفري كه شما باهاش صحبت كردي كي باشه.

kge هم يه برنامه نويس نداره و تقريبا  6 تا برنامه نويس داره كه خود من هم يكي از اونها هستم. و شروع به توسعه اون توي سال 85 بوده. kge به صورت ماژور توي دوسال اخير توسعه پيدا كرده ( كه البته علارغم ميل باطني حضور من خيلي كم بوده) و در جريان ساختش پروژهاي خوبي مثل زبان اسكريپت كوروش هم و يا اديتور سيمرغ ( نويسنده اصليش آقاي حسن مهدي اصل هست) انجام شده. و تيم توسعه دهنده اون برنامه نويسهاي حرفه اي بودن از سجاد ( يورز segan ) گرفته تا آقاي رباطي. حتي در بخش برنامه نويسي هم جايزه بهترين برنامه نوسي سال رو برده ( كه ميشه گفت در اصل مال آقاي علي اكبر محمدي هست) 

من تقريبا از روزهاي اول با kge بودم اون زمان يه موتور به اسم ايرليخت مطرح بود و ما خيلي دوست داشتيم kge به اون نزديك بشه حالا همون فاصله كه اون زمان با ايرليخت داشتيم و اون با ما داره. با پشت كار بچه ها و هدفمند كار كردن اونها من مطمئن هستم يه روزي هم از موتورهايي مثل ogre هم سبقت ميگيرن. 

خلاصه كلام اينه كه kge رو دست كم نگيرين. و اينم هم چند تا لينك مهم از پرو‍ژه هاي تيم سورنا:
http://www.ohloh.net/p/kge
http://cyrusscript.com/

----------


## orache

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A7%D8%B2%DB%8C

میتونی جواب این سوالمو بدی ؟؟

----------


## pswin.pooya

http://kge3d.org/wiki/document/tutorials/

----------


## agep110

> ببخشید دوست عزیز باز مزاحم شدم  برا ساخت ادیتور از کدوم روش بهتره که استفاده کنم؟!(win32 یا MFC)


ببخشید شرمندم به خدا جواب این سوال منو ندادین(شاید اصلا سوال اشتباه,؟)

----------


## pswin.pooya

اصولا اينها روش نيست و كتابخونه هست و شما با هر كتابخونه اي كه حال كني راختر باشه مسلما براي شما بهتره

----------


## agep110

به نظر شما کدوم بهتره؟(البته راحت تر)

----------


## pswin.pooya

توي سطح زبان C/C++‎ اصولا چيزي به اسم راحت وجود نداره اما MFC نسبت به بقيه راحتر و هست و منابع زيادي داره (مخصوصا فارسي) بعدش Qt ميتونه يه گزينه ديگه باشه و ...

----------


## ASGGSA

http://www.codeart3d.com

----------

